# GTI-R brake ?



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

What is the spec of the Pulsar GTI-R brake and can i put it on my 1995 200 SX

Thanks


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

They are AD22VF brakes - same as the NX2000.


----------

